# Gravel from previously-cycled tank



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

I dont have any friends with tanks and I'm just starting to set up my P tank. Is it necessary to have some gravel or filter-media to seed the new tank with bacteria?? or will the bacteria spontaneously grow?? (i'm going to put feeders in the tank to cycle it)


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

not really but it will probably help.
your filter will hold the majority of the bacteria and there is loads of people who dont use gravel or sand and leave it bare
dixon


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Seeding a new tank will accelerate the cycling process but it is not absolutely necessary. IMO, nitrifiers exist everywhere... even if our water supply is treated with chlorine/chloramine, the water is by no means sterile. They will also be introduced by the feeders and plants that you put in the tank. Though not in great numbers compared to an established filter, it will be enough to start the cycle of a virgin tank.


----------

